# Source Shopping.



## Farmboy Strength (Sep 15, 2014)

I have plenty of experience with several pro hormones, but I'm dead set on stepping up my game. I'm 26 years old. 5'8" and 220 lbs. Got a good base built up but I'm ready to refine and define.  Looking to run 16 weeks of test and eq. Haven't had any luck finding a reliable source. Pm or reply if you can help me out. Thanks!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 15, 2014)

ever heard of dr tillacle


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 15, 2014)

This thread cannot possibly fail.


----------



## bronco (Sep 15, 2014)

SMH. You joined back in november and havnt learned a thing. Good luck not getting scammed


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm ready too. Where should I send my hard earned money that I will never see again?:32 (18):


----------



## Farmboy Strength (Sep 15, 2014)

You guys are ****ing cool


----------



## shenky (Sep 15, 2014)

Obey the forum rules or scram


----------



## Jada (Sep 15, 2014)

I love my Taco lab


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 15, 2014)

Farmboy Strength said:


> You guys are ****ing cool



Thank you.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a Golden Lab. He brings the paper.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 15, 2014)

Fax me your order and I will get it to you bud. Dont listen to these newbies....


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 15, 2014)

Farmboy Strength said:


> You guys are ****ing cool



Thanks man, and you're a retard that can't take the time to read the forum rules.  But I do appreciate you confirming both for us.


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 15, 2014)

Dont you have some cows to milk or something?


----------



## JackC4 (Sep 15, 2014)

Farmboy Strength said:


> You guys are ****ing cool



Says the guy scam shopping


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 15, 2014)

I ****ed your girlfriend last night 
She called me daddy 
And I called her baby 
As I spanked her ass


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 15, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I ****ed your girlfriend last night
> She called me daddy
> And I called her baby
> As I spanked her ass



For some reason this made me want to write a haiku encapsulating this thread.

"Yo, Bro...got a source?
Ask yer Mom, she is my source...
and I spanked her ass."


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 15, 2014)

I ****ed up some of the words but here it is. 

Pantera 

Good friends and a bottle of pills.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 15, 2014)

Farmboy Strength said:


> You guys are ****ing cool


Flattery will get you no where, but we are a pretty fukin cool bunch!


----------



## bubbagump (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm here for the gangbang.


----------



## Maijah (Sep 16, 2014)

bubbagump said:


> I'm here for the gangbang.



Back of the line bro....


----------



## Texasraisedandrew (Sep 16, 2014)

Dude....your local strip club has test by the gallon.... Promise it bro


----------



## jnicks557 (Sep 16, 2014)

This isn't a source board man you've been Here for a long time you should know that. You're just openly asking to get scammed any pms you will get will be scams. There is a great bunch of guys on here that will help you with a lot of things but they obviously won't just blurt out a source. Make some friends in farmsville milk your cows and get on with life


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 16, 2014)

douchebag.................thats all I got.


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 16, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> douchebag.................thats all I got.



Hahahaha


I guess the tren is working after all.


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 16, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> douchebag.................thats all I got.



I don't think farmboy is going to send you a friend request...lol


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 16, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> douchebag.................thats all I got.



and that's all it takes hah


----------



## Get Some (Sep 16, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Flattery will get you no where, but we are a pretty fukin cool bunch!



I just came here to stare at your avatar.... carry on


----------



## stonetag (Sep 17, 2014)

Get Some said:


> I just came here to stare at your avatar.... carry on


Yeah it kind of grows on ya, no pun intended.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 17, 2014)

There ya go bud.  I get all my stuff from there. Im a gold member.


----------



## speech (Sep 17, 2014)

tilliacle, try his peanutbuttertest


----------

